# 89 Toyota pickup



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 10, 2017)

Need I say more? Picked up my fourth for 2k. Its well worn with 300k. It needs a few things, mostly normal stuff. Valve cover gaskets were leaking for some time. The engine is clean in this pic. I had taken the belt off to clean it, it was so nasty I have to keep mentioning it.






Also checked the T belt which seems fine although everything else was covered in oil, sludge and fibers from an old T-Belt. It was a nasty mess and I think it all came from the VC gaskets. It was hell to clean everything but its done and it doesn't seem like anything else is leaking. I was scraping crude out of the upper intake must have been inches thick. I had been pouring Seafoam down the intake then spinning the motor then letting it sit as well as the outside of the engine. For a month it soaked both inside and out. Runs like a mother****ing top now.






Aside from that, which was the only really big thing, I found the rust. I had checked the frame and suspect areas before I bought it but hidden under years of undercoat I found it.

It started when the master cylinder for the clutch started leaking, and it leaked for a long time. It dripped down, soaking body parts on the firewall down to the floorboard. Nothing structural, it can be fixed, I was ready for it. You can see the clutch MC in the pic and get an idea of what happened. But other than that it very solid... well except for the expanda foam in the exterior body panels.

I am going to look around for a little car body I can put on the chassis. How about an Opel?


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Feb 10, 2017)

Listen to it purrrrrrrr.....

I ran for a while pretty hard without the T-belt cover to see if any cam seals were leaking and they seem OK. Also a distributor shaft o-ring.


----------



## Mustang71 (Mar 25, 2017)

What's the life expectancy of those trucks? I see a lot of them with the milage way up there. Same with the old Nissan. I'm a Ford guy myself but those things are tough.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 5, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> What's the life expectancy of those trucks? I see a lot of them with the milage way up there. Same with the old Nissan. I'm a Ford guy myself but those things are tough.




They tend to rot before dying. They have a box frame so they really can rot and will. This one has a really nice frame and the body isn't to bad for a crummy which it is.


I had put a Camaro motor and trans in one of these trucks and ran it for years and years. The Chevy parts kept breaking, I didn't have a state inspection license anymore and it was time to walk away from carburetors so I got rid of it. 


I actually was in the market for this exact truck, knew I would end up paying more than it is worth on the street than it is to someone like me and knew I would eventually find the nasty spot of rust. I hope to get to a junk yard to get some parts and will measure other cars to see if they will fit on this truck's frame for when I get older and weirder than I am now. Maybe a Z or some kind of wagon. An old Bug? What do you suggest?


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 5, 2017)

I like the bug idea but I think they are a bit shorter than the truck. Even an old vw bus would be cool lifted up. I love seeing old 4wd vans and stuff like an old ford econoline trucks


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (Apr 7, 2017)

Mustang71 said:


> I like the bug idea but I think they are a bit shorter than the truck. Even an old vw bus would be cool lifted up. I love seeing old 4wd vans and stuff like an old ford econoline trucks




They Ford vans are made by Quimby or something like that. I don't think you can buy a 4x4 van from Ford.


----------



## Mustang71 (Apr 7, 2017)

Yea not any more. I personally think a full size 4wd van would be awesome. I'd buy one lift it up on some 35s.


----------

